# BUG [Waffen in Off-Hand]



## Wallrunner (18. März 2008)

Nach einigem Hin und Her habe ich festgestellt das ich einige Einhandwaffen nicht in die Off-Hand nehmen kann, obwohl es im spiel geht (S1 Gladiator Axt, Kolben,...)


----------



## Beowolve (18. März 2008)

Wallrunner schrieb:


> Nach einigem Hin und Her habe ich festgestellt das ich einige Einhandwaffen nicht in die Off-Hand nehmen kann, obwohl es im spiel geht (S1 Gladiator Axt, Kolben,...)



Bei welcher Klasse hast du das versucht?


----------



## Crutan (19. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Bei welcher Klasse hast du das versucht?



Bei mir das gleiche. Name: Aktael / Klasse: Schamane


----------



## Wallrunner (19. März 2008)

Wie bei Curtan auch mit einem Schamanen, könnte an dei Talenten liegen.

Bei meinem Krieger geht es, nur wird bei keinem der Schaden der Off-Hand angezeigt (Oder bin ich zu doof den zu sehen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

